# Orange peel ceiling



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

I'll move you to "drywall" where they will explain about spraying water-based texture.

Gary


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Before you get too involved with this, may I ask why you want to do Orange Peel as opposed to, say... a smooth finish or perhaps 'Knockdown'?


----------



## Grandmacher (Feb 27, 2011)

*Orange Peel*

Because we owned a home that had orange peel ceilings or at least thats what we were told. From researching today I see knock down sounds like what our orange peel was. Someone said you spray ceiling then use a 12" putty knife to smooth it down.


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

I won't even ask why they want to do orange peel so just ignore that comment above. 

I have sprayed many homes with all orangepeel. in fact i have done orangepeel ceilings and knockdown walls.

If that is what they want then let them get it. My expert advice is to contract a professional that uses a spray machine that is mounted on a trailer that can only be pulled by a vehicle. Yes you can do it yourself, but it won't look good at all (although you will think it looks like a million bucks, i would think it looks like an inconsistant mess).

However shall you choose to ignore my warning here are the steps.

rent a decent sized portable sprayer that has a hopper and a pump built in. Preferably a 15 gallon bucket on it.

You will need a mixing drill and a paddle for the next step. Get joint compound by the bucket. mix it with water until the consitency runs off the mixing paddle and you can kind of see threw the mixture.

dump that into the hopper. use the spray gun and a tip that look like it is just a small rectangular slit. you will want to experiment with different settings such as low mud output and high air output. 

then you spray it on, and clean it off the walls. THERE WILL BE *TONS *OF OVERSPRAY ON THE WALLS THAT WILL NEED CLEANING OFF UNLESS YOU COVER THEM.

This should cover it.


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

Grandmacher said:


> Because we owned a home that had orange peel ceilings or at least thats what we were told. From researching today I see knock down sounds like what our orange peel was. Someone said you spray ceiling then use a 12" putty knife to smooth it down.



This is knockdown. we use our spray rig to do this as it makes a nice even pattern. I have some pictures on my websites below. 

We use large plastic knives on polls. otherwise you will be doing this all day with a putty knife.

Take my above warning from the orange peel post and double it for knockdown. I will not even attempt to spray knockdown from my 15 gallon portable.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Grandmacher said:


> Because we owned a home that had orange peel ceilings or at least thats what we were told. From researching today I see knock down sounds like what our orange peel was.


Here's our medium Knokdown texture:









Here's our Orange peel texture:


----------



## Grandmacher (Feb 27, 2011)

*Orange Peel*

Sir Mixalot the knockdown pic looks like what we had. The pic of orange peel is hard to really see what looks like.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

That is great you want to DIY! A whole house would be a lot of work... If you could break it into smaller portions that are more manageable......
Try watching some of the many Videos on "Knock-down" on the web for more understanding of the process. This will get you started on the basics, click on the titles with “Preview” in the title; http://www.google.com/search?tbm=bks&tbo=1&q=spray+texture&btnG=Search+Books 

Pics; http://www.drywallschool.com/textures.htm

Gary


----------



## Grandmacher (Feb 27, 2011)

*Orange Peel*

Not doing whole house. Just doing bedrooms as kitchen/livingroom done in pine.


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

Sir MixAlot said:


> Here's our medium Knokdown texture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a small splatter orange peel.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Grandmacher said:


> The pic of orange peel is hard to really see what looks like.


It's hard to get a good pic of Orange peel texture.
Here's a different one of Orange Peel.


----------



## Grandmacher (Feb 27, 2011)

*Orange Peel*

Thanks for pics and think its the knokdown texture we are looking for.


----------

